# plowing with hard tops



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Does anyone have a problem seeing through the tinted windows of the hard tops when plowing at night? I'm buying a used wrangler this week which I need to buy a hard top for. All of the models I've researched bestop etc., only come with the standard tinted window and don't offer a clear window. Last season I plowed with a friends extended cab pickup for a run that had dark tinted windows. It was really tough to see when backing up. Thanks for any advice-


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have only plowed with stock jeep hard tops and most of them are Not tinted. you can get used ones.

If you plowed with a tinded windows, then you answerd your own question.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

Might want to try a rev camera.
Allota lite too!

C.


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info about the stock jeep hard tops not being tinted plowmeister. I'm gonna start looking for one.


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

the windows on my stock hardtop were tinted(factory privacy glass) but I never had any trouble seeing through them backing up that I can remember!!
http://rides.webshots.com/photo/2663934470050439595cxuRTV


----------



## ChicagoPlower (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

18lmslcsr;583106 said:


> Might want to try a rev camera.
> Allota lite too!
> 
> C.


whatever happened to using mirrors ????


----------

